# Waiting on Austen!



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

My beautiful girl is in labor! I can't wait. These will be the first kids on my farm this year. So far, she's got discharge, and some contractions. Yay for babies on the way!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yippeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Hurray! How is she doing?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

She is very pretty! How are things progressing?


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Her water broke (the tan bubble), she’s been having contractions, and is quite restless. So far, no babies. I’m going to leave her alone for a little bit, but am worried I’ll have to go in. It’s been about an hour. There’s still a lot of clear/yellow discharge coming out, so I think that’s something. I stuck in a few fingers. I went far back (for fingers), and it seemed like I ran into a bubble. But usually they come out part of the way for me (and are in the wrong position) when I have to go in. Hmm. I’m hoping she’s just taking her time! Thoughts?


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

She’s very pretty!!! Best of luck!!!


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Exciting - hope all goes well


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds like you probably had to go in and re position - hope everything turned out perfect!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Yep-her boy was breech! I ended up having to push him back in, and then pull a hind leg forward. A bit crazy, but all is well! She has a sassy girl too. She's passing the afterbirth now, and I will go out and check on her again soon. I'm still a little nervous about her, as I had to push that baby back in, but she seems to be doing well. Should I be worrying about any internal injuries with that? There's been some blood, but she's also just given birth, so it could be the natural process of all that. Nothing like a crazy birth to get you back into kidding (it's been two years)!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Somethings not right with her, so our awesome mobile vet is on the way!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I hope all is well!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray for the babies, but glad your vet is coming. I am praying for Austen!!! and You!!!

(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent, hope things are OK.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any update?


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you for all of your support! She is hanging in there. There was a dead baby inside with all four hooves coming at once and the head turned back. A very traumatic delivery, which has left her with hind end nerve damage. It is still touch and go. Does anyone have any experience with this!? She seems to have turned a bit of a corner today, and I caught her standing up on her own for a few minutes. She is not eating much, but chewed her cud for the first time today. My amazing neighbor/goat obsessed lady/vet came over this morning and we sucked up Jasmine’s rumen fluid and drenched it into Austen. This seems to have helped a lot. We still have a long ways to go, and good thoughts are definitely needed to get us through this!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Poor Austen! I have no advice, but I'll continue to pray for her and for you!

(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh my goodness! Poor Austen! I have no advice, but I'll continue to pray for her and for you!
> 
> (((((Hugs)))))


I really appreciate it! She seems to be turning a corner today-yay!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Austen was standing when I went out to the shed tonight, and had walked the whole length of the alley! She is munching on a lot of alfalfa hay. I don’t know whether to jump for joy, or cry with relief. I’m still keeping a close eye on her, but she’s doing so much better today than she has in the last few days. I truly believe the rumen fluid drench has helped her substantially! I am so greatful for my friend who told me about it, and who helped me to do it this morning. And the rather irritated herd queen who begrudgingly “donated” her rumen juice

Jasmine-what a goat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so good to hear.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

My beautiful girl is getting a little better every day! This will be her first day off Banamine, so we will see how she does. I am not comfortable giving this to her for a long time period, and she seems to have recovered some of her strength in her hind end. Yippee! She is still separate, but shares a fence with the herd. I tried to reintroduce her for about 20 minutes a few days ago, and there was just too much head butting for my liking. She is cruising around her pen with her babies now. She still doesn't have a huge appetite for grain, but is eating hay and a little grain, and making enough milk to feed her little ones. I'm so proud of Austen, and thankful for all of the support. We are taking it day by day, but I'm hopeful that she will make a full recovery.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work.

Pecking orders always happen, when goats have been separated. Even for a few days.

You can always remove the bullies(instigators) out of the main pen and put her and her babies in the main area they were in, do a switch, for about 1 to 2 weeks.
When you put the bullies back in the main pen again, they shouldn't focus on her, but others who may challenge the order. Unless she gets a wild hair, but hopefully not.


----------

